# Is it ok to keep only one frontosa with other fish?



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

I just got a 3'' 7 stipe frontosa that my wife fell in love with. He is alone with:

(all males)
1 black calvus
1 white calvus
1 capidocromis boreli
2 aulonocara banshea
2 aulonocara "german reds"
3 aulonocara "flame tail"

Do they do ok alone? or should i get more? how many more? will they get more aggressive if there are more/less?


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

couldnt upload a photo


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

upload to photobucket.com or a similar photo hosting site, then use the img tags.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Carmesi said:


> I just got a 3'' 7 stipe frontosa that my wife fell in love with. He is alone with:
> 
> (all males)
> 1 black calvus
> ...


He'll do fine with the altolamps. I haven't keep the rest so I will have to defer to others.

How big is the tank?


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

right now its 75 g. but im moving to a 125 in a month or so


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Frontosa are harem breeders.
they are not schooling fish, but they like to be in groups.
they are still cichlids and thus territorial, somewhat.

so you either have to have a single frontosa, or say a trio plus.

frontosa are not ambush or chase hunters, they are opportunistic.
so they pretty much leave other fish alone if they are full.
if they are hungry, they may think about eating other fish during sleeping time.

a frontosa usually will backdown from a challenge, even with fish half its size.

you will be fine in that tank with 1.

with the 125 i'd do at least a trio.

the peacocks will mostly concentrate on each other, as will the calvus.
so your frontosa will be fine.


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

tirzo13 said:


> Frontosa are harem breeders.
> they are not schooling fish, but they like to be in groups.
> they are still cichlids and thus territorial, somewhat.
> 
> ...


Great. thank you. I was worried about him, but he is the perkiest thing in the tank. always running away but popping right back out like its a game.


----------



## navycigarsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

I had 1 front with a decent amount of other fish.....

6-8 yellow labs
2 socolfi
1 flowerhorn
2 orange cichlids
1 strawberry peacock
4 pleco's
2 catfish

The front did great in the tank until he perished 2 days ago and he had been in there for about a year. Tank was a 125


----------

